# Paper towels...



## Otter (Sep 24, 2004)

My mother usually has both oars in the water, but is totally off base on this one. We have decided to let "The People's Court" settle this one.
What is the best brand of paper towels?


----------



## crewsk (Sep 24, 2004)

I use whatever is on sale. Or if my hubby brings home a roll of those thick blue shop towels from work, I steal those.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 24, 2004)

I use 'em by the ton from Costco, including the blue shop ones (which are excellent and can be re-used, and re-used, and re-used), but I sooooo wanted to put my #2 pencil in the very last choice.


----------



## GB (Sep 24, 2004)

I buy the best bargain that I can find. I go through paper towels like water so I try to get as many for as little $$$ as possible.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 24, 2004)

I buy the best value, but only go through about a roll a month.  Mostly, I use flour sack towels (I do a respectable load of those every 24 hours).

I'm puzzled though:  What do paper towels have to do with the internet?


----------



## LMJ (Sep 24, 2004)

Whatever's on sale!


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 24, 2004)

i would say i use brawny but i just clicked i voted for al gore just for the fun of it


----------



## Otter (Sep 24, 2004)

C'mon you weinies, I was on the verge of convincing my mother that Bounty was the only way to go! :roll:


----------



## middie (Sep 24, 2004)

i do prefer bounty but lately we've been on a budget so whatever's the cheapest that day is what we get.


----------



## Otter (Sep 24, 2004)

Okay, that's it, you're all out of my will! :x


----------



## middie (Sep 24, 2004)

but otter... i'm bwoke
see???
*pulling out empty pockets*


----------



## MJ (Sep 24, 2004)

I would prefer Bounty if it was the cheapest. All my messes end up in the sink anyway


----------



## Michael in FtW (Sep 25, 2004)

Bounty - I just stock up on 3, 6 or 8 roll packs when they are on sale, so it's as cheap as anything else.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Sep 25, 2004)

*?flour sack towels???*



			
				Audeo said:
			
		

> Mostly, I use flour sack towels


well, color me curious - you and *mudbug* have both mentioned these - what kind of flour are you buying that comes in cloth bags? Or is this just a kind of kitchen towel?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 25, 2004)

subfus:  they are a kind of towel, made from soft cotton material that resembles flour sacks of old.  very soft, thin, light, and usually large size.  You can get them at Wms Sonoma as well as at my local grocery.  I love 'em and ditched all those terry ones I used to use.


----------



## kyles (Sep 25, 2004)

I buy the prettiest! my favourite has winnie the pooh on it, my next favourite is the Forever Friends with teddy bears. At the moment our kitchen towel has vegetables on it, not very cute, but never mind (dh bought that one!)


----------



## southerncook (Sep 30, 2004)

Scott, they don't leave lint when we french drip the coffee through them, and they allow the water through at just the right pace! The people who use french drip pots here swear they're the only way to go, don't use the cloth filter cause I don't like washing it. So I just buy the Scott brand and use them for everything.


----------



## meekasu (Oct 2, 2004)

I voted for Viva.  We use that for all around kitchen stuff.  And we use a lot.  But for the cleaning purposes I have always preferred bounty WHITE.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 7, 2004)

I use whatevers on sale also,
What the heck, I'm throughing them in the trash when I've finished with them anyway!
John.


----------

